# Favorite metal bands?



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

What are your favorite metal bands? All sub genres welcomed. 

Mine: 

slayer 

morbid angel

opeth 

emperor

metallica

black sabbath


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh hey. 

Opeth

Katatonia

Pantera

Amon Amarth

Agalloch

Overkill

Testament

In Flames

Dream Theater

Porcupine Tree (though not sure if metal...)


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

opeth98 said:


> Oh hey.
> 
> Opeth
> 
> ...


I need to listen to those guys more.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Lamb of God (x 1000000)

Alice in Chains

Kyuss

Electric Wizard

The Melvins


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Avenged Sevenfold, Alice in Chains (seems more like grunge, but some of it is metal I suppose), Dream Theater. If metalcore counts, then All That Remains and Bullet for my Valentine. Also, Andy James, though idk what to call his genre.


----------



## Necrox (Jul 28, 2013)

Agalloch, Alcest, Coldworld, Lunar Aurora, Neurosis, Opeth, Jesu, Sybreed, Blood Stain Child, Equilibrium, Wintersun, Insomnium, Be'Lakor, Scar Symmetry, Turmion Katilot


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

dvnj22 said:


> What are your favorite metal bands? All sub genres welcomed.


Metallica
Slayer
Pantera
Lamb of God
Sepultura
Kreator
Cannibal Corpse
Children of Bodom
Revocation
Whitechapel
Meshuggah

Can preferred music relate to MBTI personality then?


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

sinshred said:


> Metallica
> Slayer
> Pantera
> Lamb of God
> ...


Totally forgot about Sepultura! I was so happy when I learned refuse, resist on guitar. Awesome band. 

I don't know if MBTI can relate to musical taste, it would be interesting to do a poll.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Avenged Sevenfold and Disturbed at least, I do listen to the genre at times but I've forgotten some names.


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

dvnj22 said:


> Totally forgot about Sepultura! I was so happy when I learned refuse, resist on guitar. Awesome band.
> 
> I don't know if MBTI can relate to musical taste, it would be interesting to do a poll.


We should have jam session then. I am at lead guitar, you should serve me on rhythm. 
I m so envy, you can attend live concert this band at anytime. Last metal band which have tour at Indonesia was Metallica 6 month ago.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a pretty big list. Gonna try and organize them as best as I can.

NWoBHM
Iron Maiden

THRASH
Slayer

PROG METAL
Dream Theater
Symphony X
Opeth

POWER METAL
Iced Earth
Blind Guardian
Elvenking
Helloween

FOLK METAL
Eluveitie
Ensiferum
Suidakra
Korpiklaani

MELODEATH
Insomnium
The Agonist
Arch Enemy
Dark Tranquility
Be'lakor
Mors Principum Est
Omnium Gatherum

SYMPHONIC METAL
Epica
Sirenia
Xandria
Nightwish

DOOM METAL
Evoken
Swallow the Sun
Paradise Lost
Saturnus
Tristania

POST-METAL
Pelican
Russian Circles
Isis
Neurosis

OTHER
Periphery
Meshuggah
Arcturus
Ulver
Animals As Leaders


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2013)

Neurosis
Meshuggah
Windhand
Inter Arma
High on Fire


----------



## Dreamwaves (Nov 20, 2013)

Atheist
Blotted Science
Decrepit Birth
Be'Lakor
Ensiferum
Heidevolk
Behold... The Arctopus
Death (Later)
Nile
Bolt Thrower


----------



## claude (Aug 20, 2009)

Slayer only for reign in blood and seasons in the abyss really, all they're albums are ok but these are the best 2 imo.

Classic Metallica like the first 4 albums

Sunn O)))

Kyuss

Black Sabbath, first album especially

Kiss, but they're kind of hardrock/proto punk even

Iced Earth


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

_Alcest_, _envy_, _Freedom Call_, _Cloudkicker_, _So Hideous, My Love_...


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't listen to much metal, but I'm mostly the doom/stoner/sludge side of things. Boris, Cult of Luna, Electric Wizard, Isis, Kyuss (though I personally consider them more rock than metal), etc.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Distill (Jul 4, 2013)

Neurosis
Amenra
Altar of Plagues
Opeth
Meshuggah
Mastodon


I have a soft spot for Immortal, Bloodbath, Godflesh, Celeste, Melvins, Isis, The Ocean amongst others. I'm not very kvlt.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Kamelot
Blind Guardian
In Flames
HammerFall
Edguy
Nightwish
Trivium
Metallica
Opeth


----------



## gestalt (Feb 15, 2011)

Skepticism.

It's also nice to see that more or less everyone has heard of neurosis : D 

Times of grace ftw.


----------



## _eric_ (Jan 4, 2013)

Pretty much everything on my last.fm profile is metal, with the exception of some dark ambient/industrial and random experimental stuff.

christmetalfan

Using the 'paste your taste' feature, this is what I get:

I'm into death metal, black metal, doom metal, metal and progressive metal, including:
Cryptopsy, Ephel Duath, The Amenta, Suffocation, Psycroptic, Extol, Sentenced, Katatonia, Corrosion Of Conformity, Deathspell Omega, Desiderii Marginis, Ruins, Leviathan, Defeated Sanity, Ulcerate, Nile, Anata, Evoken, Putrevore, Symbyosis, Pig Destroyer, Red Harvest, Immolation, Enslaved, Daylight Dies, Coroner, Grave, Detonation, Augury, Aborted, Dismember, Human Mincer, Stormlord, Neuraxis, Amon Amarth, Incantation, In Slaughter Natives, Antestor, Behemoth, Project 86, Glorior Belli, Kronos, Apocalyptica, Insomnium, Iniquity, Martyr, Pestilence, Atrium Carceri, Dark Tranquillity, Elend.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Surreal Snake said:


>


Such a badass song man.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Since I listen to death metal more than anything, I'll list my favorite bands from that genre:

Death, Morbid Angel, Suffocation have permanent spots on my top five, and lately I've been listening to a lot more Deicide, Massacre, and Immolation.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Emperor
Suffocation
Woods of Desolation
Austere
Annorkoth
Lord Belial
Cattle Decapitation


----------



## Grad0507 (Dec 12, 2013)

I've really gotten into folk metal (aka medieval metal), mostly from Scandinavia. Right now, in that sub genre, I would say I like Gåte and Eluveitie. Of course, I'll always love 80s metal too, like Mötley Crüe, or 90s metal like Metallica.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Arcturus & Isis
and Tool but I'm not sure they are under the "metal" category


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm surprised more people dont like mastodon, they've got metal to suit all the sub genres and their prog metal songs rival dream theatres easily.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Vaan said:


> I'm surprised more people dont like mastodon, they've got metal to suit all the sub genres and their prog metal songs rival dream theatres easily.


I'm more of a fan of Cynic's Progressive Metal.


----------



## Visby (Jun 24, 2013)

Burzum, Black Sabbath, Deströyer 666, Opeth, Pain of Salvation and Skiltron. I'd say I'm more of a progger :-D


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

I wonder why so many progressive metal fans here, show me that thrash metal has not vanished yet guy!!


----------



## Visby (Jun 24, 2013)

sinshred said:


> I wonder why so many progressive metal fans here, show me that thrash metal has not vanished yet guy!!


Hey, Deströyer 666 is quality thrash! Or should I say "koala-tee"... (Bless those lovely Aussies.)


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

Visby said:


> Hey, Deströyer 666 is quality thrash! Or should I say "koala-tee"... (Bless those lovely Aussies.)


I'm not say Deströyer 666 are not, but i observe overall post seem much more progressive fan than thrash here.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

@DemonAbyss10 Good mention of Iron Maiden
Maybe a lack of Generation-X replies but IMHO Lita Ford was one hard rocking heavy metal chick 

Looks as though Van Halen, Judist Priest & Queensryche (operation mindcrime) have been forgotten too.


My list is too long & would only get longer as I remember the bands of my youth.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=14698" target="_blank">DemonAbyss10</a></i></span> Good mention of Iron Maiden
> Maybe a lack of Generation-X replies but IMHO Lita Ford was one hard rocking heavy metal chick
> 
> Looks as though Van Halen, Judist Priest & Queensryche (operation mindcrime) have been forgotten too.
> ...


Listen to those you listed as well, just kinda moved on after a while. It is near christmas so I have to at least listen to Twisted Sisters christmas song covers. 

Speaking of which,


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Aya Nikopol said:


> I'm more of a fan of Cynic's Progressive Metal.


Cynic does have good prog as well.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

System of a Down
Korn
Deftones
Neurosis
Down
Pantera
Electric Wizard
Kylesa
Sepultura
Mastodon
Katatonia


----------



## stentorious_paroxysm (Apr 25, 2012)

thismustbetheplace said:


> Lamb of God (x 1000000)
> 
> Alice in Chains
> 
> ...


"Kyuss"... Do I have a right to assume you are a Queens of the Stone Age fan?

What is your favorite Kyuss song?


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

stentorious_paroxysm said:


> "Kyuss"... Do I have a right to assume you are a Queens of the Stone Age fan?
> 
> What is your favorite Kyuss song?


Actually I have never listened to Queens of the Stone Age except for the occasional song I used to hear on the radio in the early 2000s. Not because I have anything against them, but just because I never got around to checking them out. I'm kind of weird about music like that. There are bands I've loved for years and I still haven't even listened to all their albums.

As for favorite Kyuss song...I really like "Thong Song" so I'm going to go with that. "Molten Universe" is one of my favorite instrumental songs by any band though.


----------



## stentorious_paroxysm (Apr 25, 2012)

thismustbetheplace said:


> Actually I have never listened to Queens of the Stone Age except for the occasional song I used to hear on the radio in the early 2000s. Not because I have anything against them, but just because I never got around to checking them out. I'm kind of weird about music like that. There are bands I've loved for years and I still haven't even listened to all their albums.
> 
> As for favorite Kyuss song...I really like "Thong Song" so I'm going to go with that. "Molten Universe" is one of my favorite instrumental songs by any band though.



Very interesting. I had started with QOTSA, and I wanted to explore other alternatives to the band, which led me to Desert Sessions and Kyuss. I like both Queens and Kyuss. *Blues for the Red Sun* is a great album from beginning to end. Like "Molten Universe" and "Thong Song", I love "Apothecaries Weight" as well as "Thumb".


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

sinshred said:


> I wonder why so many progressive metal fans here, show me that thrash metal has not vanished yet guy!!


'Cause prog-metal is intuitive metal and thrash is sensor metal ('cept perhaps for Metallica, Megadeth, and Evile)


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

back when I used to listen to metal, I liked Tool, Isis, Jesu, Godflesh, Porcupine Tree...some others. I still listen to them from time to time, but my tastes have changed.

I always liked Godflesh and Jesu because Justin Broadrick is a pretty obvious INFP -- I could relate to the matter those bands deal with.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

stentorious_paroxysm said:


> Very interesting. I had started with QOTSA, and I wanted to explore other alternatives to the band, which led me to Desert Sessions and Kyuss. I like both Queens and Kyuss. *Blues for the Red Sun* is a great album from beginning to end. Like "Molten Universe" and "Thong Song", I love "Apothecaries Weight" as well as "Thumb".


Actually I came across Kyuss in the weirdest way -- "Thumb" was on an episode of Skins. What's weird about it is that Kyuss was totally within the genre of music that I was already into (stoner metal/grunge type stuff) but I had never listened to them before for some reason.


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

Meritocrat said:


> 'Cause prog-metal is intuitive metal and thrash is sensor metal ('cept perhaps for Metallica, Megadeth, and Evile)


Your statement about metal genre relation with N-S type is very interesting, how about other genre?


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

Priest
Sabbath
Maiden
Slayer
Testament
Mercyful Fate/ King Diamond
Exodus
Anthrax
Machine Head
Gojira
Bodom
In Flames
Katatonia
Dark Tranquillity
Soilwork
Sepultura
Prong
Rammstein
Motorhead
High on Fire
Meshuggah
Metal Church
Lamb of God


----------



## Nightchill (Oct 19, 2013)

Nightwish
Sentenced


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Slayer, Voivod, Godflesh, Mayhem, Eyehategod, among others......


----------



## Eskaton (Nov 7, 2013)

I will try to classify and type my favorite bands.

Band. Genre. Type 

Gigan. Psychadelic/Prog/Tech/Death. Very N

Gorguts. Prog/Tech/Death. N 

Boris. Post/Stoner/Noise/Prog/Drone/Disco. N

High on Fire. Thrash/Stoner. Both S and N since Matt Pike is an ISTP/ISFP on weed.

Strapping Young Lad. ?. N

Sleep. Stoner. N

Meshuggah. I refuse to write Djent since I find Djent bands so pseudo heavy. Mathcore will do. N


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Just some more to add onto a growing list. Think with each one added I will post a series of songs for those interested to sample.


Ram-Zet (Avant-Garde Metal, comes off as an odd mix of Industrial, Gothic and Black Metal. 2nd song picks up the pace at the minute-thirty mark)


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Solefald (Tendency towards more of a mellowed out, jazzy form of the Black/Avant-garde metal style.)


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

UneXpect (Avant-Garde as well, very much like Diablo Swing Orchestra, just much more chaotic (and even I will admit, takes a few listenings to to actually appreciate the complex order that is behind the chaos. I have seen them in concert with both Dream Theater AND Opeth. It was quite an excellent show.))


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

How about some reviews of the latest metal albums of your favorite band? I'll give you first shot!









*The Mediator Between Head and Hands Must Be the Heart - SEPULTURA*​
*Sound:* The album opens up with the track "Trauma of War," which at first was kind of disappointed as it starts out with static and lo-fi noise and my first thought was "oh, they're going to try to be artsy," but then the heavy came in. With some very fast riffing and aggressive drumming and vocals the track definitely carries itself forward at a good pace. The next track, "The Vatican," opens up with some bells and a creepy little melody with some chanting laid on top that lasts just long enough to really create the mood for the track to live in. Once the guitar and drums come in, this is easily one of the heaviest tracks I've heard from Sepultura in a while. As a change of pace, "Impending Doom" is heavy right from the get-go and is groove-heavy with some creative use of string noise in the riffing and chugging. "Manipulation of Tragedy" has an aggressive intro with a stop/start feel to it (and even includes a short "bass only" repetition of the riff). Some interesting use of a tremolo effect on the guitars and some tribal sounding percussion in the second half of the song really adds to the overall vibe of the track. "Tsunami" is another track where the band is being creative in the intro, but the riff comes in pretty quickly after that - and honestly one of the best guitar riffs from the album. The lead guitar is once again messing around with a little bit of tremolo in the background which adds some extra texture to the album. "The Bliss of Ignorants" is next up, and this one starts out immediately with some more tribal/native sounding percussion and kind of builds into heaviness from there. This track is a prime example of what makes Derrick Green an excellent metal vocalist - the raw aggression in his voice is well displayed on this track, with just the right processing/effects added for this track. "Grief" is a little unusual for the album, really feeling like a 180 degree turn in sound and not really getting heavy until almost halfway through the track. Instead, "Grief" relies on creating a creepy/sinister soundscape with a relatively clean guitar and minimal drums and vocals. When the song DOES get heavy, it is a much slower tempo than the rest of the album, and much more groove than the other tracks. This is immediately one of my favorite tracks of the album. "The Age of the Atheist," which is also the first single, is probably the band's clearest message on the album - basically saying that government, religion and prophecies are all diversions from living in reality. While I respect bands that have a message, this still ended up being possibly my least favorite track on the album (though it definitely had its high points). "Obsessed" is next up and interestingly enough contains the only guest musician on the album, Dave Lombardo from Slayer, who is involved with a portion of the drumming in the middle part of the song. The guitar parts on the album seem too dependent on chugs and gallops to be interesting, but the drumming is truly intense. "Da Lama Ao Caos" closes the album out, and this is definitely an interesting cover - using a lot of native/tribal percussion mixed in with the heaviness that is Sepultura, as well as the only track on the album that features truly clean vocals (in Portuguese). After a long pause at the end of the track you get to hear a nice long drum/percussion solo which really was a nice ending for the album. 
*Point : 9/10*​
*Lyrics:* Derrick Green does an excellent job with the vocals, somehow coming across in a heavy-as-sh-t voice that can still be clearly understood. A large portion of the absolute vitality and aggression on this album could be attributed to his stellar vocal performance for most of the album. As always, Sepultura isn't just trying to be as heavy as possible, but they're doing it with groove and with a message. That message is oftentimes very straightforward as on their single, "The Age of the Atheist": "What do you see depends of what you are looking for/ and what are you looking for/ needs to be believed/ It needs to exist in your head, you need to believe to disbelief/ What do you believe depends on the idea planted in your mind/ what type of seeds have been planted? / What do you believe depends on what you see/ Diversions are blocking our vision from the truth, the clear reality/ Diversions turn our world to shit must stop. DENY! / No Gods, no leaders, no prophets telling my future! / No heaven, no hell, not a messiah! / The needle of our medicine injecting poison vaccines/ Our veins no longer carry blood - robotized - I DENY! / No news, no ads, no anchor telling us lies/ No secrets, no war, there's no savior!" 
*Point : 8/10*​
*Overall Impression:* Honestly, I almost feel like it is a double-cross to Soulfly to like the new Sepultura album, but the ears like what they like. This is probably my favorite album from Sepultura in quite a while. (I was one of the fans who discovered them in the '90s amidst all the grunge music that was floating around. Despite my enjoyment of grunge music, Sepultura always had a special place in my heart.) While I still like Max Cavalera and Soulfly more, in concept, I have to give props to Sepultura here - this is a bad-a-s album. Again, I find myself comparing this album to the recent Soulfly release, "Savages" - the drums and percussion are absolutely brilliant on this album vs. "Savages." The message, while similar, is much clearer and eloquently put on "The Mediator...", in addition to having a better overall vocal performance by Derrick Green. Needless to say at this point, but this is an excellent album. 
*Overall Point : 8.5/10*​
*Conclusion :* 2011's 'Kairos' was already a great album, and 2013's 'The Mediator' shows us an even heavier, rawer, more intense Sepultura. Obviously, they have enough energy and creativity in them to go on for another decade or more. WORTH LISTENING TO.


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

*Revocation - Self-titled Album 2013*









*Sound:* Many Revocation fans were floored with the amazing production quality of their 2012 EP, "Teratogenesis," and some think that they may have taken a small step backwards with there newest full-length, "Revocation." I don't think this is the case, they have simply changed their production up a little bit, to avoid sounding like this album is a continuation from the EP. It's not, it's completely different from anything they have ever done, with a notable amount of black metal influences, previously unheard back up vocals from the newest member, Brett Bamberger, and more heavy 7-string action. In fact, during their live shows, they stick to playing 7-string guitars, and they avoid the low B string if the song they are playing is older, and they don't use it. Each song on this album is unmistakably different from each other, with varying song structures, vocal arrangements, tempo/time signature changes, and remarkably memorable guitar solos, by both Davidson and Gargiulo. Being a technical death metal band, the bass has room for more distinct and intricate parts. I think Bamberger has yet to show his true talent on the 5-string bass, but every dog has their day. 
*10​*
*Lyrics:* The vocals on this album are unique to all other Revocation releases. This self-titled full length is the first Revocation record to not feature the maleficent screams of Anthony Buda, because Buda decided to pursue his passion in pop music. So to fill the void he left, guitarist Gargiulo and bassist Bamberger take up 50% of the vocals responsibility that singer/guitarist Davidson completes. Gargiulo does most of the vocals, besides Davidson, while Bamberger mostly comes in exclusively for group shouts and chants. The lyrics aren't as sophisticated and mind boggling as the ones Anthony Buda wrote, but Davidson and Gargiulo are certainly stepping up their game, with less gorey, less fictional, average metal lyrics, and writing more logical lyrics, with real world connections. Another first for this band, they use more vocal effects, and experiment with post-production vocal sounds, like bringing the vocals to the very front, in songs like "Scattering the Flock." 
*8​*
*Overall Impression:* Compared to their last three albums, and last year's EP, this record is undoubtedly a step forward for the band, and distinctly different from everything that has come before. For the amount of amazing musicianship, and awesome innovation to this genre, I think this band is criminally underrated by the death metal community. Like I mentioned before, every song is different, but the level of musicianship is equally great across the entire album, including the dead-accurate rendition of Metallica's "Dyers Eve". Do you like Death Metal? Do you think all modern albums are terrible? This album will prove you wrong.


----------



## FatalTragedy (Dec 27, 2013)

Dream Theater (My favorite)
Symphony X
Tool
Metallica
Meshuggah (for when I'm feeling really aggressive)
Tourniquet (A Christian band none of you have probably heard of)


----------



## Hoff (Apr 29, 2013)

Bolt Thrower, Melvins, Kylesa, Gallhammer, Sigh, Black Tusk, Bathory, Baroness, Oranssi Pazuzu, Verjnuarmu, Melechesh, Electric Wizard, Kvelertak, Totenmond, Samael, System of a Down, Judas Priest, Mastodon, Burzum, Ahab, Vektor, Eluveitie, The Meads of Asphodel, Turmion Kätilöt, Torture Chain


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

When I am not listening to Menace Ruine, I am definitely listening to Morbid Anal Fog


----------



## RedGanon (Jun 22, 2012)

Nightwish
Slayer
Metallica
Carpathian Forest
Therion
Subway to Sally
Opeth
Amon Amarth
Burzum
Xandria 
Within Temptation


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for making this topic!

I use to listen to a lot of metal, now I don't listen to music all that much but I still like it.

My favorite bands:

-Darkthrone (black metal: so dirty, yet groovy at times)
-Dissection (black metal: pretty symphonic much like Emperor that are pretty nice too)
-Marduk (black metal: I mainly know Nightwing; raw with a nice atmosphere)
-Asunder (funeral doom: listen to A Clarion Call, one word = crushing!)
-Novembers Doom (fairly melodic/melancholic death doom)
-Pitbulls in the nursery (tech/death, pretty awesome for a good headbang)
-Fuck the facts (chaotic death/grind: I love Stigmata High-Five; they are pretty awesome live)
-Dark Tranquillity (melodic death)
-At the Gates (melodic death)

I use to listen to so many bands... Sigh, Brutal Truth, Suffocation, Axis of Perdition, Infernal War, Bolt Thrower, Slayer, Ataraxie, Graves at Sea, Spektr, Black Sabbath, Unexpect, the Chasm, Death, Electric Wizard, Nasum, Abyssic Hate, Ensiferum, Deeds of Flesh, Finntroll, Aes Dana, Rotten Sound, Immortal, Dying Fetus, Gorguts, Demolition Hammer, Vio-lence, Cyptopsy, Nile, Cephalectomy, Necrophagist, Arsis, Municipal Waste, Wormphlegm, Judas Priest, Fistfuck, King Diamond, Unholy Grave, Melechesh, Bathory, Demilich, etc. I had so much but some day I got pissed and deleted everything :\


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

Do you ever watch this movies?

*Metal: A Headbanger's Journey (2005)
*
Sam Dunn is a 30-year old anthropologist who wrote his graduate thesis on the plight of Guatemalan refugees. Recenly he has decided to study the plight of a different culture, one he has been a part of since he was a 12-year old: the culture of heavy metal. Sam sets out on a global journey to find out why this music has been consistently stereotyped, dismissed and condemned and yet is loved so passionately by its millions of fans. It is both a defense of a long-misunderstood art form and a window for the outsider into the spectacle that is heavy metal.


----------



## gestalt (Feb 15, 2011)

Death Metal 101: Beats with Dave Culross.






Dat snare timing...


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

gestalt said:


> Death Metal 101: Beats with Dave Culross.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't remember the last time I enjoyed a video with blast beats. Dope


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Can't wait for Wacken Open Air 2014 ;w;


----------



## Inklinacja (Nov 8, 2013)

The main: Ensiferum, Children of Bodom, Sonata Arctica. And from time to time: Kamelot, Nightwish, Pain, DragonForce.


----------



## Dave Tandy (Jan 17, 2014)

I like Machine Head in particular, though Slipknot, Pantera, Soulfly, and like bands are also enjoyable imo.


----------



## gestalt (Feb 15, 2011)

Only satyricon can do this


----------



## akivarai (Jan 18, 2014)

Agalloch, Alcest, Burzum, Shining, Taake, Pergalė, Anubi, Luctus, Saturnus, Drudkh


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

2012 was such a good year for metal actually.


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

One of my favorite bands is *Cataract

*




They make me wanna stomp something


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## mninp (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## mninp (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## mninp (Mar 11, 2015)

I took out Megadeth Head Crusher and Slayer Seasons in the Abyss to add Testament and Toxic Holocaust...I figure everyone knows Megadeth and Slayer. If anyone wants more thrash, hit me up with a message.


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

DOOOOOOOOMMMM


----------



## Old Man Aragorn (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

God, the opening chords feel like a warm blanket every time this shit starts playing.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## TheJ (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Jam Session (Jul 8, 2016)

Metallica


----------



## ElectricWizard99 (Jul 20, 2016)

Death Metal:
Atheist
Death

Doom:
Candlemass
Electric Wizard(the older albums)
Rainbows Are Free
Sleep
Cathedral
Pagan Altar
The Sword

Heavy:
Black Sabbath
Dio
Judas Priest
Orchid
Elder
Black Label Society
Doomriders
Iron Maiden

Folk/Power/Symphonic:
Ensiferum
Blind Guardian
Sonata Arctica
Numenor
Helloween
Rhapsody of Fire

Thrash:
Megadeth
Slayer
Toxic Holocaust
Overkill
Kreator

NuMetal:
Godsmack
Disturbed

Progressive Metal:
Dream Theater
Zero Hour

Others:
Woods of Ypres
Machine Head
Agalloch


----------



## Meter90 (Apr 8, 2016)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned them already, but Tool is my favorite band. Just listen to this glorious piece of progressive metal goodness:






Other metal bands I like:
-System of a Down
-Slipknot
-Steel Panther
-Megadeth
-Disturbed
-Maximum The Hormone
-My Chemical Romance


----------



## Meter90 (Apr 8, 2016)

(Double post, sorry)


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Asking Alexandria 

Bring me the horizon


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Lamb of God


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Within Temptation. By far :tongue:



Simpson17866 said:


> I like everything from Blue Oyster Cult to BlutEngel to Beethoven to the Birthday Massacre to the Bee Gees, but my absolute favorites are
> 
> **Murray Gold*: composer for Doctor Who since 2005
> **Within Temptation*: Dutch goth band with a similar style to Evanescence, only *far* better at it
> ...


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Amorphis, Stam1na, Katatonia, Insomnium.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

Opeth
Killswitch Engage
To-Mera
A7X
Megadeth
Dream Theater
Iron Maiden
Metallica


Admittedly I've been on holiday from serious metal as of late, just starting to get back into the old stomping grounds.


----------



## TheJ (Aug 3, 2015)

Wintersun
Kalmah
Equilibrium
Finntroll

Actually there's just too many I really like and my memory sucks, and frankly no one will care anyway.
So instead here's a link to my best recent find in hope it might interest some of you:


----------

